# Where to get Butyl tape?



## Paladin27 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've read several threads on here about using butyl tape to bed deck hardware, but I've called all the local marine stores in my area and they've never even heard of the stuff. Who sells butyl tape?


----------



## rhsanborn (Jul 17, 2010)

This looks promising: 3/4" x 30' Gray Butyl Tape: Mobile Home Parts Store

I've never used it before though. Maine Sail also has it listed on his site:

Need Butyl Tape ?? Photo Gallery by Compass Marine at pbase.com


----------



## Paladin27 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was hoping somebody would suggest a local retailer. I wanted to go work on the boat after work. ;-)


----------



## rhsanborn (Jul 17, 2010)

RV supplier, possibly? Others have recommended auto parts or auto glass installers. I think they use the black stuff though.


----------



## Paladin27 (Jan 18, 2011)

RV supplier sounds like a good start. I'll see if any of them carry it. I tried a couple auto glass places, nobody had any in white.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

From all the times that people have asked about this, Maine Sail has said that you need to be careful with the RV stuff as it is more of a putty than a tape like he sells. As for color, not sure if that really matters as you trim it off anyway..


EDIT: Not sure where Maine gets his.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> As for color, not sure if that really matters as you trim it off anyway..


The stuff I got was grey. I would be nervous if it was black, however.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought some through Amazon.com, and I also bought some from a local plastics supplier that also sold me the new plexiglass for one of my hatches. Both are grey. I've never seen any other color.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and wait to get the proper butyl tape that MaineSail sells. It is far superior to what you may find locally as that may not even be real butyl.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Who makes Butyl? I know but you'll never drag it out of me. RV, auto, marine, glazing, etc. will likely source from the same or competing manufacturers. But here lies the dilema for boaters - different applications require different formulas to suit the application, kinda like the lineup at Starbucks What quality boat builders and guys like Mainsail (I presume) have done is invest the test time, run their own tests (check out his photos), taken feedback from staff that use the stuff, and boiled down the properties required - thus developing the right version for their applications. A role or two of the RIGHT stuff goes a very long way when it comes to boat maintenance. So rather than spend tons of time, trial and error, why not just buy it from a reliable source - like Mainsail (FULL DISCLOSURE - I do not know, have never met and am not paid by Mainsail, and this is not intended as a shameless promotion), get the job done, share some of this wonderful material with your boating friends - AND GO FOR A GREAT SAIL


----------



## tom_beckstedt (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought it on ebay cost $35 for 40' 1/8" x 3/4"


----------



## micheck (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw in another thread that someone was quite satisfied with Butyl tape they had purchased from a funeral home or funeral home supplier; this tape - 2.5" wide and .25" thick is used to seal caskets - no idea as to color.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd bought some from a local RV store on Cape Cod and then got a roll from Maine about a month later. I was shocked at the difference. Wait for the stuff from Maine and do the job right.


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

rugosa said:


> Who makes Butyl? I know but you'll never drag it out of me. RV, auto, marine, glazing, etc. will likely source from the same or competing manufacturers. But here lies the dilema for boaters - different applications require different formulas to suit the application, kinda like the lineup at Starbucks What quality boat builders and guys like Mainsail (I presume) have done is invest the test time, run their own tests (check out his photos), taken feedback from staff that use the stuff, and boiled down the properties required - thus developing the right version for their applications. A role or two of the RIGHT stuff goes a very long way when it comes to boat maintenance. So rather than spend tons of time, trial and error, why not just buy it from a reliable source - like Mainsail (FULL DISCLOSURE - I do not know, have never met and am not paid by Mainsail, and this is not intended as a shameless promotion), get the job done, share some of this wonderful material with your boating friends - AND GO FOR A GREAT SAIL


I don't even require any right now, but this makes me want order a few rolls anyway.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Any window company will carry bytle tape, they use it in many installations of commercial window installs. HMP sells it on line good stuff


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Get in touch w/ Mainsail, he is the connection for this stuff & deserves to be supported by this community. I do not know him personally but from what I've seen he's very helpful & generous with information & knowledge to all that want to tackle projects on their own. 

Bob


----------



## cghubbell (May 8, 2009)

Yet another vote for Mainesail's butyl. I used it (extensively) in refitting my CS27, and it was excellent to work with. You will NEVER go back to caulking tubes again. Buy MORE than you need so you have it when an unexpected project comes up - this will save you having to "make due" with an inferior sealant when in a hurry.

I find it mind-blowing that something this good is so completely absent from the shelves of West Marine and marina chandlers.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought mine off e-bay, (the right stuff soft sticky and very strechy)...

Then next day saw exact same package at local ACE hdwr store...fifty cent more...


----------



## BELLATRIX1965 (Jan 2, 2007)

I buy mine from these guys:

CRL Gray 1/16" x 1/2" Butyl Architectural Tape - CRL BRAND BUTYL TAPES - Buy CRL Gray 1/16" x 1/2" Butyl Architectural Tape Best Prices

Shipping cost was more than a single roll cost - so best to buy more than one at a time. Got grey color - I'd be worried about black oozing out and looking nasty.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have bought gray butyl online from an RV place, and I've more recently bought some from MaineSail. MaineSail's is less like putty and has more stretch to it--clearly better stuff. The bummer for me is that I've already done most of the rebedding on my boat with the RV butyl--which appears to be doing just fine. One day though, when I'm got nothing else to do on the boat (right!), I'll start re-doing with the good stuff.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been using bt from Maine for the past two years. I won't quibble about cost. It is the right bedding solution. It seals, comes off and while you are using it you can handle it, set it down and pick it up, pull off a bit and put it somewhere else. I also use 5200 occasionally for very specific jobs. Just keeping it off tools, hands and adjacent surfaces is a nightmare as you must already know. Butyl tape is right stuff. Don't tell Maine, but I would pay twice as much for the convenience it delivers along with its service.

I found a source of the same stuff but would have had to buy a case and a couple of rolls go a long way. Thanks, Maine.

Down


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

tom_beckstedt said:


> I bought it on ebay cost $35 for 40' 1/8" x 3/4"


Wow!!! I guess at $16.85 for a 50' roll, of known premium quality marine formulated tape, I have a good value.

BTW I have tried like heck to find a white formula that is a comparable quality to the Bed-It gray colored tape. As of yet the product just does not exist. My manufacturer claims the "fillers" that make it white prevent it from being the same quality as the gray. There are over 50 manufacturers of butyl tape I know of, not just resellers, actual extruders, and the quality varies tremendously......


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

arf145 said:


> I have bought gray butyl online from an RV place, and I've more recently bought some from MaineSail. MaineSail's is less like putty and has more stretch to it--clearly better stuff. *The bummer for me is that I've already done most of the rebedding on my boat with the RV butyl--which appears to be doing just fine. *One day though, when I'm got nothing else to do on the boat (right!), I'll start re-doing with the good stuff.


I'd leave it until you begin to have issues. The technique & prep, like painting, is 80% of the job..


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> I'd leave it until you begin to have issues. The technique & prep, like painting, is 80% of the job..


I like your thinking! The fact that all those holes are now properly potted does allow me to sleep at night.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, the sticky on this forum links out to an article of how-tos
Mainsail, I've ordered from and he has the right stuff, and used, and the tape is great for bedding hardware (used it on my gudgeons). I actually also used it on my living quarters horse trailer (pronounced RV)... stuff is SUPER sticky, very flexible, and under pressure slowly squishes into place as it settles (remember to tighten 24 hours after initial bedding).

Here is the link, priced right, shipped fast, and it is REALLY high quality butyl tape: 
Need Butyl Tape ?? Photo Gallery by Compass Marine at pbase.com

It's a sticky here for a reason  Linked here http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/63554-bedding-deck-hardware-butyl-tape.html


----------



## CaptainRahnn (Feb 1, 2014)

Don't use black....get grey. RV Shop is where I got it. 25ft for $10 bucks.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

Does bedding with butyl tape require that one countersink every (existing) hole? 

I like everything I've read about butyl but the thought of countersinking every hole feels onerous and lots of potential go a mistake.


Josh


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

cghubbell said:


> I find it mind-blowing that something this good is so completely absent from the shelves of West Marine and marina chandlers.


I am working on that.. Problem is I have been selling direct and left no room for wholesale prices and retail packaging. My focus has been on quality and formulating the best product for the job. The guys who run the lab at my manufacturer have definitely earned their money..

I have been working with my manufacturer & a packaging company for about a year to figure it all out. This is not an easy task and involves multiple facets all coming together to make it work.

Shipping is the big killer as it is very heavy... I have recently landed on retal packaging which should be available within the next 8-10 weeks... I have chandlers asking for it so it will eventually be out there...

Tested three more white/off white formulations out of the lab in the last two months and still not there.... I keep trying...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

engineer_sailor said:


> Does bedding with butyl tape require that one countersink every (existing) hole?
> 
> I like everything I've read about butyl but the thought of countersinking every hole feels onerous and lots of potential go a mistake.
> 
> Josh


PROPER BEDDING, no matter what the sealant, requires countersinking.....


----------



## Ajay73 (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought some at a Coleman camper store locally. The price was $6.50 for a 25 foot roll. They did have two types of "butyl" and I think they were both in a roll of tape. I forget what they called the lesser product but you can tell the difference. The color of the good stuff was grey. It was stiff but pliable and very "stretchy". I haven't used any from MaineSail but the the Coleman Camper store butyl was just more convenient to procure and looks very much like the butyl tape pictured in the Compass website.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, gotta ask. Why is countersinking so critical


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

azguy said:


> Ok, gotta ask. Why is countersinking so critical


It allows a space for the sealant to press against the bolt and deck. The sealant under the flat part is mostly squeezed out.


----------

